# Do they tell you if your Medical fails?



## Yes Man (31 May 2004)

Will they tell me if my medical fail? and if so how will they do this and how long does it take?


----------



## rcr (31 May 2004)

If you have failed they will more than likely send you a letter stating that you do not meet the Medical req's and they will tell you what you can do to appeal the decision, unless something is bad enough that it can't be appealed, but that's less than likely.  If it comes that you have to appeal it, do it and do it as quickly as possible through the right people.  The letter will tell you what kind of specialist(s) they want you to see, or what course of action they'd like you to take.  Call the Recruiting Centre and talk to them about your plans if you have to appeal it.  There is not a guaranteed period of time that it takes for your docs to return.  For some it's a matter of weeks and others it's a matter of months.  Just give it time and let those who're reviewing your med docs do their work.  They'll get back to you.  I answered this for you because I was in the situation I outlined two months ago.  Good luck.


----------



## G3RM (31 May 2004)

Well, I don't have the experience of knowing this because I havn't done my medical yet, but from browsing the forums the answer usually varies.

It could be 2 weeks 2 months 4 months 4 weeks 6 weeks 6 months ect. From what I understand there is only 1 single person reviewing all medicals. Although it is supposed to change July 1st? I'm pretty sure they tell you that you medicals fails, people on the fourm say the usually tell you by mail, but then again they might also call. Just call your recuriter 1-2 a week to get some updates.

Sorry if my information is not correct. I'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## G3RM (31 May 2004)

Bah, there was no reply when I was writing mine up.... oh well.


----------



## Yes Man (31 May 2004)

I do call the CFRC every week or two and I keep getting told that my file is a Borden.

Some people who went through the recruitment process with me have had their files sent back and been sworn in months ago.  So I am starting to think they must have found something wrong with my file. But I am of yet to receive any notice.

I am trying to get all this sorted out pretty soon because I do need to start looking for a job if I cannot get on course this summer and I have already wasted a month.


----------



## Yes Man (31 May 2004)

Scratch this...my file just came back.


----------



## G3RM (31 May 2004)

Congrats, did you pass?


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 May 2004)

Yes Man said:
			
		

> Scratch this...my file just came back.


 
When my brother joined he was under weight and had to gain weight so it just shows you what to expect.
Oh he got in 3 months later.


----------



## scm77 (31 May 2004)

There is a minimum weight to join?  Whoa, you learn something everyday.


----------



## Yes Man (31 May 2004)

Yep passed...It just took a few months longer for some reason.


----------



## kbowes (31 May 2004)

Congrats YM, I'm still waiting.

So are you all set to go?


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 May 2004)

scm77 said:
			
		

> There is a minimum weight to join?   Whoa, you learn something everyday.


Yes! there is when it comes to your physical shape = age.
Yup my bother had to pig out to gain weight then when he got in he dropped back to his natural weight.
Go figure but this was back in 75 .


----------



## ark (1 Jun 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> When my brother joined he was under weight and had to gain weight so it just shows you what to expect.
> Oh he got in 3 months later.




Got any links to a chart or some more info on this "underweight" criteria ?  I never heard of it before...


----------



## Iwannabeasoldier (1 Jun 2004)

I am right now classified as overweight eventhough my fat percentage is in normal range. Should I be loosing some weight before my medical?


----------



## Bert (1 Jun 2004)

The Canadian Forces does not use body weight as criteria for entry. They use a calculated VO2 as a specification for cardio fitness and this is used as a pass/fail per 
age category.  The specs are found in the CF recruiting site.

Body weight is factored into the VO2 calculation performed at the end of the fitness test's step test.  The higher the body weight, the lower the VO2 result.  For heavier people, extra weight will lower the VO2 result.  Being over-weight and out of shape may cause a candidate to fail.  If you're in the normal body fat percentage, you've got nothing to worry about.  Just make sure you can run 2.4 kms in decent time.  This isn't to say heavier or larger people will have problems or can't pass.  Many things are relative.


----------

